# Need help with terminal server licensing?



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

I am so lost about the entire topic of terminal server licensing on 
server 2003 r2 sp2 standard.
So we basically use this to run some billing software, and all we do is remote desktop connection from another computer either in the house or from another computer.
And its been saying the terminal server will expire in 120, which is now down to 10 days.
All I purchased was a 5 cal server 2003 with the product key. 
There is basically only one user on at a time from another computer to do billing either from the same network or elsewhere.
Does anyone know what will happen if i change the server licensing mode to per device/per user from the current "per server" mode. It says that once done I cannot undo it. 
Will I not be able to remote desktop connection onto this server? Or will I be responsible for getting server licensing for each user, or will it check for certain product keys and not allow users to log in?

Any help with be very helpful.
Thank you


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You still need to purchase licenses. Contact Microsoft to see exactly what you will need for your situation.


----------



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

What will happen if I change the license to per user


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you even purchased licenses? It will make no difference if you haven't because your users will not be able to connect.


----------



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

The server said it came with 5 cals. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

TS cals are different than user cals. Not the same thing


----------



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

So once the trial expires no user will be able to remote desktop connection onto the server right?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That is correct.


----------



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

What about if i change it to per user licensing mode?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe I already answered that question. You will still be in the same boat unless you purchase the appropriate licenses.


----------



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

I deleted terminal services and it allows me to remote desktop connection without issues. I tried 2 computers together and it also worked.
No need for any licenses.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It will allow 2 concurrent sessions under an admin account. You will need licensing if you are connecting users from the outside world into your LAN.


----------



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

Remote desktop connection allows up to 2 connections + console without any extra licensing. It says it in the help and support place.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I realize this, but it is not terminal services then, just RDP connections. Any more than two concurrent connections and it will not allow any further access.


----------



## hyeedo (May 23, 2007)

Sorry to bother you further but
How is terminal services different from remote desktop connection as far as using the applications?
After updating the billing program I get "runtime errors" when I use the program from any user besides administrator whether on the server or on RDC.
Would this be from having no terminal services or from the application.


----------



## rojo_72 (Feb 13, 2012)

The issues you are seeing may be due to the fact that some applications require a separate license for use with Terminal Server or Citrix. Check with the software manufacturer. To answer your other question, Remote Desktop is simply the newer name for Terminal Services. They both should operate the same.


----------

